

Erlang Project Setup with Erlang.mk - Stratus3D
http://stratus3d.com/blog/2015/02/04/erlang-project-setup-with-erlang-dot-mk/

======
gooseyard
This is very helpful. I did find that using the example relx.config, I could
never past the "No goals specified for this release..." error as long as the
app goals list in the release tuple was empty. Modifying it like so:

    
    
        {release, {erlang_app, "0.1.0"}, [erlang_app]}
    

seems to do the trick.

~~~
Stratus3D
Your right. The release must contain at least one app. I will correct the blog
post.

